# My NS capital build



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

well after months of saving buying parts from lots of places, its finally done, just in time for the prime riding season for utah. Thanks to my wife for letting me buy bike stuff whenever i want and also to Err for lacing the wheels and helping with the build.

specs
08 ns capital frame
rock shox revelation 426 dual air lowered to 70mm 450 a/c height
proper magnalite 10t rear hub
NS simple roller 9mm front hub
atomlab pimplite rims
demilition medial 165 cranks w/ ti spindle
profile spanish BB
profile 23t sprocket
stolen integrated headset
colony transformer brake lever
shadow conspiracy linear cable
xtr V-brake
wellgo mg-1 pedals
NS district 3.4" rise bars
blk mrkt stem
animal edwin grips
federal slim pivotal seat and animal pivotal post
kmc 710sl chain with half link
schwalbe table top 24" tires

other numbers: 12.3 BB, about 72 degree HA, 14.5" CS

24.29 pounds with pump track clay on the tires


----------



## greenblinker104 (Feb 27, 2007)

throw up some drive side pics

wow - that is a sick build...wouldnt change a thing. and i want those cranks for my ride


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

greenblinker104 said:


> throw up some drive side pics
> 
> wow - that is a sick build...wouldnt change a thing. and i want those cranks for my ride


ok if i must


----------



## obiwan (Mar 12, 2008)

that is rather nice

I like the slammed seat, high bars style


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

im about 6'1 so the highbars make it feel really comfortable


----------



## INFamous (Apr 24, 2008)

thats the sickest bike i have ever seen, nice color.:thumbsup:


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks nice. Def one of the better caps ive seen.
How much were the bars? and did you just put a shim in to run them with that stem?


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks, the bars were about $50 dollars i think. had my local bike shop order them through BTI. i love them, i had to run a shim but the bars come with it. would have done a bmx stem but wanted something lighter.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

How much did it cost all together? Super nice bike. Seems perfect for my style of riding!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

-.---.- said:


> How much did it cost all together? Super nice bike. Seems perfect for my style of riding!


somewhere around 1600 but i got the fork and xtr brake used from ebay, tabletops at dealer cost, and everything else from 10-20 percent off.

its a really fun bike so far. need some more time to get used to it. i have been busy riding my fully, i usually ride urban when i can't ride in the mountains, with this bike it might change that :thumbsup:


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Cool to hear you like it!


----------



## ncossey (Aug 26, 2008)

How much did that ss setup cost you, my bike has a 38 tooth sprocket with a 19 on the back or 2/1 but i wanna get a smaller sprocket up front mainly just for appearances, i like the look of the small drive train.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

climbingbubba said:


> ...just in time for the prime riding season for utah...


Where are you in Utah? We are riding Southern Utah on our way to Interbike.

That's probably one of the best 24's I have seen. Have fun!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

The Agency said:


> Where are you in Utah? We are riding Southern Utah on our way to Interbike.
> 
> That's probably one of the best 24's I have seen. Have fun!


thanks, like i said i put alot of thought into it. i know it could be lighter with different bars and such but i bought it for the feel.

sadly i live in SLC so can't hook up to ride. if you make it up this way let me know, although my fully will be disassembled cause i have my intense SS coming in this week.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Ahhh, the only time I make it north is for ski season. I used to help run lift ops at The Canyons. My parents live about 20 minutes from Sundance.

I'll let you know if I make it up there with wheels. I have never ridden SLC.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

The Agency said:


> Ahhh, the only time I make it north is for ski season. I used to help run lift ops at The Canyons. My parents live about 20 minutes from Sundance.
> 
> I'll let you know if I make it up there with wheels. I have never ridden SLC.


you need to come out man, the U of U has some sweet street riding and there is some killer FR/DH some legal and some not so much. plus there is some new stuff going up in drapper.
let me know if you come out and we can hook up for some riding, its always fun to show people around
check out this video for some motivation. this is 5 min outside downtown






there are a bunch of drops, almost every corner is a giant bank up the side of the hill, a car gap, and 2 or 3 ladder stunts. sooo much fun. plus its a short 2 min drive to the end of the video, I street. big jumps and gaps.


----------

